# Here is my new doe.



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of my new doe. I do not buy goats because I have so many and I have plenty to choose from, but she was sold to me at a price I could not pass up. She is a Grand Daughter to Liz, my beautiful doe that I lost in August to Cancer.
Her name is Topaz, and she is two and pregnant with a beautiful white bucks baby.
I can not wait to see her fiber when it comes off. It is SO fine and very soft. I do believe she will be giving my Grand Champion Doe a run for her money.

Anyway, Here is Topaz.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so glad that you were able to get her! She sure is a pretty girl and I can't wait to see the babie(s)!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She is sooo pretty- she looks like a stuffed animal with all her soft fluff. And you know that you couldn't pass such a beauty up no matter how many you have.............


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

she looks like a big cotton ball. i just love there face. looks like you got your self a realy nice doe. can't wait to see pic of her babies when she has them


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooooooo she's gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is pretty. I am so mad that I passed up an Angora for $100.00 this past August. He looked fluffy just like her, but grey with a black striped face.

She is going to have beautiful babies for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sweet goats she is beautiful!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I want to run my fingers through her fiber!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks SOOOOOOO soft! Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank everyone. We are really excited.


----------

